# Can you recommend a fishing trip?



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

With the holidays in the rearview mirror now begins the long slough until Spring. I don't know about all of you, but for this fishing fanatic this is always the most difficult stretch of the year to bear. Sure, there is the occassional unseasonably warm day when maybe a deep hole yields a riverine smallie or two. And yea, I am aware that some guys make hay with the saugeye bite in the colder months. But with work obligations, kids activities, etc. the schedule rarely aligns with those few ideal windows of opportunity. What I miss is the fast action of the warmer months when the conditions are more forgiving, and the windows are wider. I already have an Erie trip booked for mid-Spring and the last few years we have taken a charter down south on Spring Break, but those are both several months away. It's been a taxing year and I am looking for a getaway to block out the distractions of the outside world and immerse myself in the pure passion of fishing. I am not looking for the trip of a lifetime, per se. Spending the kids' college fund on a lodge trip to Belize for marlin is not in the cards at this life stage. I've been to the glades and the Big-O for the bucketmouth bite, and the mangroves for monster snook. Those could work again but I thought I'd check in with the experienced crew here at OGF to see what might be a good excursion to 'scratch the itch' between now and mid-March. So, OGF, what might you all suggest for a 2-3 day getaway to help stave off the wintertime blues?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

My wife and I fished a couple times with Captain Patrick with swamp to sea charters, we did a day with him after peacock bass and clown knife fish, and an evening in to the dark trip for snook, both were successful and fun, he was a very knowledgeable captain we caught fish using different methods on both trip, caught some snook on fly rod as well as hard baits, we never trolled for any species all rod in hand. I have recommended him to others who have also had a great experience. He is basically in the West Palm Beach area of Florida and was pretty reasonable for his trips. Both of our trips were mid February. 



http://www.swamptosea.com/



reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I was told this summer on a red fish charter that reds in the backwaters of nc is tough to beat when they get schooled up. Could make it there in half a day drive 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are willing to go all the way to Islamorada, I would recommend Fearless Fishing (www.fearlessfishing.net). Check out Captain Joe's reports. He catches fish all year round.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

miked913 said:


> My wife and I fished a couple times with Captain Patrick with swamp to sea charters, we did a day with him after peacock bass and clown knife fish, and an evening in to the dark trip for snook, both were successful and fun, he was a very knowledgeable captain we caught fish using different methods on both trip, caught some snook on fly rod as well as hard baits, we never trolled for any species all rod in hand. I have recommended him to others who have also had a great experience. He is basically in the West Palm Beach area of Florida and was pretty reasonable for his trips. Both of our trips were mid February.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bluegillin' said:


> If you are willing to go all the way to Islamorada, I would recommend Fearless Fishing (www.fearlessfishing.net). Check out Captain Joe's reports. He catches fish all year round.


Thanks, guys. Appreciate the guide recommendations. 





jmyers8 said:


> I was told this summer on a red fish charter that reds in the backwaters of nc is tough to beat when they get schooled up. Could make it there in half a day drive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Interesting. How would you define the backwaters... whereabouts on a map?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks, guys. Appreciate the guide recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We went up to topsail island. It's the intercoastal waterway that we fished. We only targeted reds for maybe an hour and hooked up on 2 and was a great fight. Are captain said in the winter months there will be schools of hundreds. I will try to find his info and send to you. I wouldnhighky recommend. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Prime Time for Redfish...Jan. Feb....Hilton Head SC
Like jmeyers said, schools of 500 or so are common.
Shallow back water


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you wade,, or Yak?

lol,,, I'll PM you some Google Maps. ;>)


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Doboy said:


> Do you wade,, or Yak?
> 
> lol,,, I'll PM you some Google Maps. ;>)


Wade. Don't own a 'yak


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Giant bluefin tuna off the OBX

Ya owe yourself a trip of a lifetime. Ultimate adrenalin rush


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Kite fishing for sails out of West Palm Beach or Fort Lauderdale


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I was in New Orleans just before Christmas a few years back, fishing the saltwater marshes. Caught hundreds of 13-15" sea trout, with scattered redfish thrown in. They told me that January/February, those same areas and the canals would hold redfish.


----------



## Ravbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Red fishing in Venice LA. One of the best fishing trips I have ever been on. When you hook a bull, hang on!


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

If you don't mind fishing in the cold, try a drift fishing the Niagara river, with a guide in New York then. You will catch steel head, browns and lake trout. We always had a blast and caught a lot of nice fish.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Jig n pop bluefin tuna in the outer banks I’m going for the first time the end of February. But tuna on a spinning reel is incredible


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^^ this.. its probably the best trip on the east coast. Did it twice and wouldn't hesitate to do it again. It's by far the greatest adrenaline rush. Mid March is prime time.


----------

